# Replacement Tracks for Honda HS928



## Susan Meyer (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi, I purchased an HS928 about 11 years ago and I love it but after quite a bit of use I would like to replace the rubber tracks. I've searched various replacement parts sites and Ebay but I can't find any replacement tracks. I can find tracks for HS928TA, the redesigned model (2011). Does anyone know if the track size is the same on the two models? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

If, you check the Honda Parts site or the Boats dot net site, you should be able to find your answer along with your machine serial number. Track or crawler as Honda calls it should be the 12-60-x21 size, or 42755-v41-305 for the early HS928.


----------



## Susan Meyer (Mar 7, 2019)

Contender, awesome direction. Thanks and I will take a look.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

NP, why we hang out here....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here are the track (crawler) sizes for all the Honda HS blowers (12cm wide x 60mm pitch):
16 links: HS522, HS622
18 links: HS50, HS55, HS70, HS80
20 links: HS624, HS724
21 links: HS828, HS928, HS1132, HS1332
30 links: HS1336 (18cm width)

HSS blowers are 58.5mm pitch x 21 links


----------



## Susan Meyer (Mar 7, 2019)

Dang, you folks are spectacular! Thanks Tabora.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

why do you wanna change tracks?

if they aint broke assuming. buy a donor machine with a bad tranny/engine for 50-200 bucks in off season if it has good tracks and then you will have hundreds of dollars of spare parts.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

tabora, your track chart was great and I always thought, there was only one number for the HS928 track machine, however Honda's own parts site lists 42755-768-013 and 42755-v41-305 (C00)?? Do you know what the "C00" refers to? The size appears to be the same.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

42755-768-013 CRAWLER (12-60X21)
42755-V41-305 CRAWLER (12-60X21) (COO) (Replaces 42755-768-003 & 42755-768-013)
Looks like the -305 replaces the older part numbers... I believe that (COO) stands for (Country Of Origin). But I don't know whether that means Japan or USA in this case... Probably Japan?

The best pricing I've seen on these is about $138 each. I wonder if it's possible to swap out the drive wheel from an HSS machine to change the pitch? The HSS crawlers 42755-V45-A01 are only about $66 and the drive wheel 42756-V45-A00ZA is only about $26 = $184 for a full set?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the response, I couldn't find any reference to the numbers subbing but always have felt that the tracks on all the HS9s and HS11s and the HS13s were infact the same, as you suggest.


----------

